# Vintage Heat Transfer Application Instructions from Roach



## sellingsquad (Nov 11, 2010)

I have attached instructions for applying Roach Heat Transfers. These came with the transfers from the 70's and 80's. Hopefully this information is helpful.

I attached it as a pdf.

Tim


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

sellingsquad said:


> I have attached instructions for applying Roach Heat Transfers. These came with the transfers from the 70's and 80's. Hopefully this information is helpful.
> 
> I attached it as a pdf.
> 
> Tim


I was just getting ready to post a query about these. Someone brought a "Vintage" Roach transfer from the 70s they bought on Ebay but the seller didn't provide any instructions. I decided to Google the transfers and it pointed me back to t-shirt forums to this post. Excellent share.


----------



## Skittorius (Aug 24, 2013)

Excellent, thank you !


----------

